# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  معليش اعتبروهو تخريف

## مصطفى منصور

*طالما انو عندنا خانه مشغوله بواسطة لاعب هلالي سابق كبير في السن ولكنه بطيئ نوعا ما ويلجأ للمخالفات التكتيكيه للتغلب على فارق السرته كما انه لايجيد العاب الهواء ، واعني عمر بخيت ،،، فما الذي يمنع من الاستعانه بلاعب هلالي سابق اصغر منه سنا واكثر حيويه وصاحب اسناد دفاعي ودعم هجومي افضل وبارع في العاب الهواء دفاعا وهجوما ، واعني سيف مساوي ،،،،، نهايتو مساوي بدلا عن عمر بخيت (امنيه تحوم حول راسي)
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*تعديل ،،،،فارق السرعه*
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الاثنين ما نافعين
عمر ذاتو تاني ما بلم في الخانة دي
( أمير / التكت / الادهم / ابراهيم / باسكال ) و لسع
يلم فيها وين
الافضل مخارجته
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*كلامك محل تقدير ابوالنجوم والقلتهم ديل مافيهم كلام ، لكن منو من الحسبتهم يجيد العاب الهواء
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تانى لاعب هلالى موش يجيد العاب الهوى لو يجيد الطيران ما بنفع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساوي مااظن يجينا
أموره اتظبطت مع الارباب في اهلي شندي
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*يا عاطف ما اعتقد لاعب هلالي دي بتفرق ، السؤال هو هل المريخ بستفيد منو ام لا؟
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*يا مهدي حسب متابعتي للاخبار اعتقد مساوي لسه في السوق
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*وبعدين ما يفوت عليكم الصدمه اللي اصابت الهلافيت بسبب شطبه وتحت تحت في محاولات لاعادة التعاقد معه ،،، لو المريخ اتعاقد معاهو ح تكون ضربه مزدوجه فنيه واداريه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحبيب مصطفى اللاعب عمر بخيت من مواليد 11/1984  وسيف مساوي 11/1979  وعطاءا داخل الميدان في اخر موسم اعتقد عمر بخيت افضل كثيرا من سيف مساوي فأذا كان لابد من وجود احدهما بالتاكيد كفة عمر هي الارجح وان اتمنى شطب عمر بخيت مقابل اضافة لاعبين اصغر واكثر نشاطا وسرعة(راي شخصي)


                                                       كل الود
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*مقنع جدا كلامك اخي بدوي ، لانو حتة العمر دي كنت متخيل مساوي اصغر ، على العموم هو كان مجرد رأي اعتقدت ان فيه خير للمريخ ، واضم صوتي لك بأن يجعل الله الخير دوما ،،،، تكرم اخي
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*حكاية مريخي و هلفوتي  دي بحسبوها الجماهير
نحن في زمن البيع جملة و قطاعي
ما في حاجة في السوق اسمها (مريخي) أو (هلفوتي)
الكاش يقلل النقاش في زمن الاحتراف
و دي ديدن عالمي 
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*بالضبط كده ابوالنجوم
                        	*

----------

